# I make crazy cakes!



## Rah

Hellooo. I just joined yesterday, haven't actually made any soap yet but I thought I could show you some of the cakes I make. 
They are not very professional as I like to mess about and am far too tempted by food colouring, but they look quite cool anyway! 

My friend and I developed a way of making stripy cakes! 













This one was made for a friend's birthday last weekend. For those of you who don't recognise the image I painted on the top, it's the Joker from the recent Batman film 




CUPCAAKES! (excuse poor camera quality. I normally have to nick my friend's Canon for the decent photos.)




And I know this isn't really cake, but I like it anyway.
Upon first glance you may think this is sushi... WRONG! It is strawberry laces wrapped in coconut ice and covered in dark green icing. Mmmm. :]


----------



## Tabitha

Now look at the mess I am in!

My 10 y/o was just looking over my shoulder & now insists she will be having a rainbow BDay cake for her birthday next month.

Those really are amazing!


----------



## kwahlne

Wow!  How COOL!  Great job!


----------



## Chay

Fantastic! Without a doubt your artistic abilities will shine in your new soap endeavors.


----------



## Rah

Thanks a lot, all of you!

And Tabitha, I'm sorry! But they are not too hard to do if you are not concerned with being too precise (I baked all the layers individually because I wanted them all to be perfectly level.) But if you just poured the different colours on top of each other in the sandwich tins (and levelled them out in between) it would have a similar effect as this, they would just mix together a little bit. 

And thank you, Chay.   I certainly hope so!


----------



## Lindy

Wow!  Way cool....now I need to find a snack...... :?


----------



## IanT

woooow. you ever watch food network...charm city... ?? good stuff!


----------



## topcat

Rah - so talented (_loving_ the Joker...).  With your creativity and love of colour you are going to be one amazing soaper!!!  I am so looking forward to sharing in your soaping journey.  You rock!

Tanya


----------



## Rah

Thanks Lindy and IanT!

And no, I don't think we have the food network over here. Or if we do, I don't watch it. What is charm city?

Gaaah, thanks topcat! Hope I don't disappoint! 

Man, I really need to get soaping soon! :0 Must go on an ingredients hunt.


----------



## topcat

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Now look at the mess I am in!
> 
> My 10 y/o was just looking over my shoulder & now insists she will be having a rainbow BDay cake for her birthday next month.
> 
> Those really are amazing!



Tabitha - _my_ 17 YO was looking over mine too and also insists she will be having a gorgeous rainbow cake......by my girlie is going to make her own!!! (She's going to be a chef so my cakes do not 'cut' it anymore :wink:.....)

TC


----------



## Rah

Wow, glad I've been some inspiration. 

If any of you do make rainbow cakes I'd love to see! 
Or any other cakes you happen to have photos of already... I'm nosy...


----------



## digit

I *LOVE *cake!!! And yours look fab!! These are very creative!

Digit


----------



## Rah

Thank you Digit.


----------



## mandolyn

OMG!!!! Those are just too cool!!! 8)


----------



## Rah

Thank you


----------



## Greenman

Rah as a fellow baker of cakes you really want to look at this

http://www.charmcitycakes.com/noflash/

The show Ace of cakes on the food network that shows them making these cakes. there are also cake making compatitions on the food network that are fun to watch.

Roy


----------



## Rah

Oh I've seen that programme a couple of times.  I wish I could do what they do, it's amazing!
And you make cakes too? Feel free to show them here! *is nosy*


----------



## Greenman

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6783 

here you go I lost the pics of most of my cakes when my computer decided it hated me =D


----------



## digit

Those are great Greenman!!!    Don't know how I missed them.

Digit


----------



## Jody

Silly me,

I just joined awile ago and am so into soap making I have never even bothered to look at any other forum other than the soap forum and the pictures of course.

LOOK WHAT I'VE BEEN MISSING!!!!!  That rainbow cake is amazing!!!!  Lucky me has a chef son and he is DEFINATELY going to be shown this pic.  It's my birthday in a few weeks and we'll see just how much he loves his mommy!!!!


----------



## Rah

I really do enjoy that guitar cake, Greenman. :]

Jody - haha, yet another person inspired by my rainbow cake!


----------



## Deda

So cool!  I love it!  Sushi I _would _actually eat!


----------



## Rah

Deda said:
			
		

> So cool!  I love it!  Sushi I _would _actually eat!



Can't eat too much though because it contains so much sugar that it makes your teeth feel like they are eroding!


----------



## Woodi

A great cake-maker nearby does fun and delicious cakes. Small, for $10 each.

http://www.thegirlwiththemostcake.com


----------



## Woodi

and here's a pic of a soap cake I made two years ago:







and one slice of it.






I scented it with applejack, and made a separate chocolate 'icing' (soap). colored with cocoa powder, no scent. The 'coconut' shreds are soap shavings from many bars I save.

I used a silicone mold for the cake, and after freezing it for 24 hours, it came out easily.


----------



## Rah

Wow, that cake maker is so awesome. :0 And your soap cake is brilliant, too! Looks good enough to eat  
I have ideas for soap confectionary I want to make  But it will be a while yet, I've only just made my first batch of soap yesterday. I can't wait for it to set!


----------



## photoshadows

Those cakes are beautiful! 

As far as the sushi not being cake, you could easily make them into mini cakes. Just bake a cake normally, cut out circles (you'll probably need a number of layers to get the right length), ice the layered circles and cover with black fondant (yes you can buy it already black and I would recommend doing so as it will take 600 pounds of colorant to get it black AND it will turn your mouth black   ). If you wanted to make it look like rice and put the red "fish" in the middle, ice the top normally and cover with coconut shreds; repeat on the other side if desired. Then either pipe a red dot in the middle with a large hole tip or, if you wanna be really fancy, you could cut out the center of each layer with a tiny cutter  before assembling (or after if you have a big enough cutter or wanna try it freehand). Once the whole thing is put together, put the tip into the middle and pipe your "fish" centers with icing or strawberry jam, or whatever else you wanted and repeat from the other side. Kind of like filling a canolli. I should say I've never tried this, but just looking at the picture, it looks like it'd be relatively easy to do if you had the time and inclination and it would be REALLY cool and I'm guessing a real hit that even non sushi lovers like myself would gobbble up!   

I am so impressed by the creativity in this forum! Keep it up everybody. You're inspiring me!


----------



## cmd439

Oh my god.  I have a serious weakness for dessert and now its 10:30 and I want cake!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha

That rainbow cake is beyond words!  Amazing!


----------



## BakingNana

Fabulous!  All are so creative and SO well done!  Didn't think it was possible to crave BOTH sushi and cake at the same time!!


----------



## soapbuddy

Wow! How did I miss this! If your soaps are anything like your cakes, you'll do great!


----------



## turnedlight

I love the rainbow cake! I want to eat some now, actually..


----------



## MsDee

WOW!! The rainbow cake looks Delicious!


----------



## moonjelly

Um . . wow. These cakes are just fantastic! You've definitely got some skills!


----------

